

The 12 Most Awesomely-Creative Résumés Ever? (Including One She Wears) - robkelly
http://ongig.com/blog/resumes/12-creative-resumes

======
autarch
These are all fascinating, but I immediately noticed some dumb typos like
"compatable" and "I'm a aspiring ..."

In a way, these typos are almost worse than ones on a boring resume. They ruin
something that approaches perfection.

